# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Zgjidhje ne matematike !

## Lexuesi_

Kush e Gjen nje kafe prej meje/

Nje pale kepuca po kushtojn 97 euro.

Une nuk po kam pare me i ble , por po ja marr hua, Netes 50 euro edhe 50 euro hua Shkences. Po i blej kepucat 97 euro, po me teprojn 3 euro. 1 euro po ja kthej Netes nje euro tjeter po ja kthej Shkences. Mua me mbeti 1 euro. Tash edhe nga 49 euro kam me jav kthy ketyre.

Pse po me tepron mua nje euro , nese me ndihmoni me gjet kete zgjidhje fitoj me dal ne darke me kolegen e punes :P

----------


## iktuus

49+49=98
1+1===2
1====1
---------------
.......101.
Kjo eshte llogaria qe po bene ti.
Zgjidhja:
1+1+1+97=100
Kepucet nuk kushtuan 98 euro por 97

----------


## Lexuesi_

> 49+49=98
> 1+1===2
> 1====1
> ---------------
> .......101.
> Kjo eshte llogaria qe po bene ti.
> Zgjidhja:
> 1+1+1+97=100
> Kepucet nuk kushtuan 98 euro por 97


More une po kallxoj fort mire sa euro kam ble kepucet e proceduren se qysh me ka ndodh. E mos u mundoni me ma hek 1 euro. :P

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Lexuesi ,

Kjo është e thjesht.

Ty mund të teproj i euro , po ti ke për ti kthyer 98 euro , kjo dmth se ajo euro qe e ke dhe 97 te tjera (Aq sa i ke harxhuar), duhet ti ndash në sysh , pra 2 X48 dhe do tua kthesh borxhin a marë.

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!*

----------

